# Aura Paint



## bonabi (Dec 22, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about this stuff. Great for spraying doors and trim. It is a bit heavy so dont use a worn out tip. Fog on, let dry and finish wet.

Horrible when back rolling, just dont do it.

When it comes to exterior, I have had problems with a white residue ending up on the surface that is really unpleasant to where the customer wants a redo. It washes off, and unfortunatly reappears. Seems to happen mostly when the temperature is low. 

At $60 per gallon, the stuff should be foolproof. It is difficult to use other than spraying and with the residue I am leaning toward not using it at all. 

Any ideas on the residue issue? Please help


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

why would you ever use 60 dollar a gallon paint?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Because it is great paint. It is prone to surfactant leaching in cold weather, but so are many exterior paints. Think of the exterior as fast dry, but slow cure in cold weather. Color retention should be excellent.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

andeeznuts said:


> why would you ever use 60 dollar a gallon paint?


It's actually closer to $70 here, and if you have to ask, then you probably don't know much about why paint costs what it costs.

I enjoy using all of Ben Moore's paints. I usually use Super Spec or their Regal line. They all go on smooth, finish great and I use less to cover more.

I don't get a lot of requests for it and it is a hard sell to customers, but those that I have upselled to or have requested it for the first time love the colors, washability, Low VOC and the fact that it is one of the most environmentally friendly paint.

Just my opinion, but based on use and experience. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

i used it once and told the home owner he was waisting his money on that stuff....rather have it in my labor price.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

andeeznuts said:


> i used it once and told the home owner he was waisting his money on that stuff....rather have it in my labor price.


There are a few problems with this type of thinking. The first is when you have to wish you were making any extra in labor you are not charging enough for your labor. You need to up your labor charge.

Second, Aura is some of the best paint on the market. It's an upsell for me and well worth it. If you don't paint much, you won't know the difference, and that's too bad.


----------



## paper (Aug 23, 2009)

its not an upsale for me. its a given. its included in the price, if i get the job, i use aura. i always use the best i can get , and have never been short on work, even in what others call a horrible economy. 
labor is too high to waste it on cheap paint.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

paper said:


> its not an upsale for me. its a given. its included in the price, if i get the job, i use aura. i always use the best i can get , and have never been short on work, even in what others call a horrible economy.
> labor is too high to waste it on cheap paint.


Just finished up another project that spec'd Aura. A very good paint IMO. Not the best but very good.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike- said:


> Just finished up another project that spec'd Aura. A very good paint IMO. Not the best but very good.


So whats the best then?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I actually prefer Duration over Aura. Both are excellent but I give a small nod to Duration.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So whats the best then?


Krylon in a spray can. Hahahah


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I actually prefer Duration over Aura. Both are excellent but I give a small nod to Duration.


Another vote for S W duration.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> i actually prefer duration over aura. Both are excellent but i give a small nod to duration.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61631"/>


Now if Bosch made a paint I would be all over that. High capacity brute paint. Can withstand the homemakers abuse and neglect. Lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

paper said:


> its not an upsale for me. its a given. its included in the price, if i get the job, i use aura. i always use the best i can get , and have never been short on work, even in what others call a horrible economy.
> labor is too high to waste it on cheap paint.


Non of Ben Moore paint is cheap, so you will have good paint even if you go with Super Spec. At half the price I can save my lower and middle income several hundred if not thousands of dollars when painting. My first upsell is the Regal line. It is some darn nice stuff. Thicker than Super Spec and easier to work with than the Aura. In today's economy and my client list picking the right line for the client is key. Not to just landing the job, but to making their dollar stretch.

We are currently doing a facelift on a widows laundry room. It would be silly to sell her paint that is twice the price when she is on a limited budget and is looking at remodeling other parts of her home in the next few months. Using Super Spec and Regal is going to allow her to do more in the Kitchen and Family room.



angus242 said:


> I actually prefer Duration over Aura. Both are excellent but I give a small nod to Duration.


There are properties in the better and best lines that do give them edges, but when it comes down to it, I think a lot has to do with the painter, how they paint, hold their brush, what roller they like to use and just the over all fit and feel of the paint on the wall as they paint.

Both Duration and Aura are great paints!


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

Interior Duration can't hold a candle to the coverage and touchup of Aura. Some guys have trouble with application, but once you figure out you do all your cutting first, and then roll, you will be fine.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Interior Duration can't hold a candle to the coverage and touchup of Aura. Some guys have trouble with application, but once you figure out you do all your cutting first, and then roll, you will be fine.


You should do all your cutting first all the time.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

masterhide all the way.......awwww geah


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

bonabi said:


> I have mixed feelings about this stuff. Great for spraying doors and trim. It is a bit heavy so dont use a worn out tip. Fog on, let dry and finish wet.
> 
> _Horrible when back rolling, just dont do it._
> 
> ...


Back rolling what? The general acceptance among my peers is that the trim paint is not liked and the wall paint is pretty much loved by all. Brush it in and let it dry, and then roll tight. Best coverage rate, and best hide of any interior paint on the market. The exterior paint gives you an average of over 100 sq more per gallon over the competitors best paint. 

The white residue I am familiar with, and am actually writing something on it now. Think its dew point related. All the exterior line of BM is now 40 degree specs. When I publish it, you can read it here. 
http://bloggingpainters.com/


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ditto what TNT says. Aura rocks :clap: For brush finishing I cut it with their thinner. You must use their product though.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Interior Duration can't hold a candle to the coverage and touchup of Aura. Some guys have trouble with application, but once you figure out you do all your cutting first, and then roll, you will be fine.


100% correct:thumbsup:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

First off cutting in first or rolling first its all in the applicator and the paint. Many years ago we were doing all retail and SW EverClean was in the spec's for all the walls and trim. The only way to stop the flashing was roll then cut.
Same with the roll out had to be done horizontal to lay off or would flash as well.. 

If I had a dollar for everyone who told me they were a painter in the last 35 yrs or more Id be loaded$$$


----------

